# Setting up LAN at home



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2012)

I want to connect my laptop(Win 7) with my friend's PC(Win XP) to play NFS Most Wanted in LAN mode. 

So *how can i connect* the two computers ?

*What components should i buy ? *A complete *step by step guide* would be great.

Will the OS difference create some problem ?

*Note:* I already have a LAN wire which is used for connecting my modem with computer for Broadband.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Os difference is not a problem for sure. That I can confirm.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, thats a good news.... Thanks ^^


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's the same OS config as mine and I have played Most Wanted Many Times on LAN .
I have A Laptop (Win 7 Ultimate) and My Desktop (Win XP PRO Sp3) in which I LAN .
So , The Steps I follow are :
1. Take Two LAN Cables and connect one end of each cable to Laptop and Desktop and other end to A router (I have A Intex one)

2.Then when you see LAN Connected on both the systems just go on Internet Connection and set up IP Address , DNS and some more stuf accordingly .

3.Now Open Most Wanted on Both systems go to LAN Play and create a server on any one system and give a name , them go to other system and join it (just click on the name of the server you just made.)

4.Now once you're connected just select race , car and play .

I am not sure if it can be done without a router .


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2012)

First of all, you need to read the description of EVERY forum section. And read that carefully.

You will know where to start a thread regarding which topic.



> *PC Components / Configurations*
> Questions about configurations go here. Strictly Buying Advice - No troubleshooting here. Go through each and every sticky thread of this section and other sections before posting.


Are you buying a PC? No, you are not.

------------------

Now coming to your query, you don't have a Router cum Switch from what I could read.

But good thing is that you have Gigabit Ethernet in your motherboard which means Auto MDI/MDIX.

*Set both Ethernet Adapters to "Obtain IP Address Automatically."* Google regarding this.

*And simply put one end of the LAN cable in Computer and the other end into the Laptop.* Unknown Connection will be detected. Configure IP address etc. Google regarding this.

The network should say "connected." Then type "ipconfig /all" in the Command Prompt of both machines to know the IP address of each of them.

Host the server in one machine. Tell the other machine to connect to the IP address of the server.

Also - read this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/154756-file-transfer-lan-cable.html*
-------------------

What I suggest to newbies is, to buy an ADSL Modem + Wifi Router like this.

*i.imgur.com/b6QTc.jpg

In this, all you need to do is - connect each PC to the router either via Wifi or through Ethernet cable. This makes networking easy and also shares the internet among all connected PC.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2012)

I posted it here because i knew i may need to *buy* a new modem

_*Will buying a crossover adapter be sufficient ? *_


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I posted it here because i knew i may need to *buy* a new modem


You still posted in the *wrong* section. Networking is the section for this.



anupam_pb said:


> _*Will buying a crossover adapter be sufficient ? *_


You don't need anything as such. Just connect the cable straightaway between two computers if you want and set both computers to obtain IP automatically. You have Gigabit ethernet in one PC and that is likely to support Auto MDIX.

Give it a shot. If doesn't work, then tell me.

Read my previous post again properly because you have not read it. You have also not read the discussion I linked in that post.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2012)

Direct connection not working. The PC is 10 years old & my Laptop is just 4 years old.

@ico : Is it possible to move the thread to "Networking" ? If yes, do it. I think you are a mod..


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Direct connection not working. The PC is 10 years old & my Laptop is just 4 years old.


k. I presumed that you are using your Core i3 PC. Should have mentioned it.

Tell me which Ethernet controller the laptop has. 100mbps or 1000mbps.

Look here - 

*i.imgur.com/YH1C9.jpg

Direct cable to cable connection. One PC has Gigabit Ethernet.

Network has been detected.

*i.imgur.com/HDb9m.png

All you need to do is, configure the IPs manually.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2012)

My laptop's driver
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/564329_426981367319381_100000225638358_1808612_1572947659_n.jpg

My friend's PC:
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/380368_426982050652646_100000225638358_1808614_784031351_n.jpg


See these pics ....
My laptop is Core 2 Duo & friend's PC is in Pentium 4.

I try again after updating drivers


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

Single cable will work. Your laptop has Gigabit Ethernet. 

Do what I said in post #5 to get down to this status in both PCs:

*i.imgur.com/HDb9m.png

Next steps I'll explain when you get there.

If not, buy a router.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2012)

Got connected status in XP but "Unidentified Network" in win 7


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2012)

Just do this
*i.imgur.com/bFYh5.png


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Xf7Dk.png



Just check whether you are able to ping both PCs. And the gateway IP should be that IP of one of your nodes (same for both) which is directly connected to internet and has internet connection sharing. Won't matter if it's only LAN only configuration you're making.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Got connected status in XP but "Unidentified Network" in win 7


Post screenshot of TCP/IP Ethernet settings of both PCs.

Like the one Liverpool_fan posted.

Or configure like Liverpool_fan said.

Make one PC as 192.168.1.2 and the other as 192.168.1.3.
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 on both.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm able to play NFS MW multiplayer (but with some hangs) but still no file transfer..

My Laptop:
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/542946_427710597246458_100000225638358_1811228_1216722279_n.jpg

My friend's PC:
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/527362_427710753913109_100000225638358_1811230_1703101692_n.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2012)

DIY: Set up a FileZilla server on Windows 7 | TechRepublic

Just connect via FTP to your Windows 7 PC's IP. Done.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm able to play NFS MW multiplayer (but with some hangs) but still no file transfer..


File sharing will work if you set it up. Google for tutorials.

Or do what Liverpool_fan said.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2012)

Done , thanks for all your help


----------

